# Ryonet Offers Creating A Color Library For Wilflex EPIC LAVA Ink Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A new video from Ryonet focuses on artwork and production showing how to create an Adobe color library using the Wilflex Lava digital color chart. You’ll learn the simple steps for generating this handy tool, which enables quick, accurate coloring of T-shirt artwork for customer design mockups when printing with Wilflex Lava inks. 

The step-by-step tutorial also demos color change and editing abilities and offers tips and shortcuts. Plus, you’ll discover how easy it is to share colors with collaborators in Adobe Illustrator and Photoshop via the Adobe Creative Cloud library. 

View “Creating a Color Library for Wilflex Epic LAVA Inks” at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bAt3c554nc

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit http://www.screenprinting.com.


----------

